

Jacob Appelbaum: Use something like Jitsi instead of Skype - chmars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DS4nFy1NXA&feature=youtu.be&t=15m40s

======
chmars
However, there's one major problem with Jitsi: It seems not to be available
for iOS while Skype is. Sure, security has its price but an instant messaging
and VoIP software is pretty useless if you cannot use it on the go.

